# Takoyaki recipe



## wnt2bsleepin (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello

I was looking for a good takoyaki recipe, as well as instructions on how to make it. I get the general idea, but the whole making it round thing seems to be a little above me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## takoyaki fiend (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure which grill you use, but this is going by the electric grill, which is what I use at home. I think the recipe may work on the takoyaki pan also, as I've cooked with one before. There are some youtube videos that shows you how to flip and mold them. It's pretty difficult to explain that process by text

Takoyaki Batter Recipe:

1 2/3 cup flour

2 1/2 cup dashi soup (Recipe follows)

2 eggs

1/2 lb. boiled octopus, cut into bite-size pieces

1/4 cup chopped green onion

1/4 cup chopped benishoga (pickled red ginger)

1/4 cup dried sakura ebi (red shrimp)

Tenkasu (or if you can't find it, use Rice Krispies)

*For toppings:

katsuobushi (dried bonito flakes)

aonori (green seaweed powder)

Worcestershire sauce or takoyaki sauce ( I use Otafuku brand.)

mayonnaise (Basic Japanese Kewpie mayo)

Katsuo Dashi Recipe:

Ingredients:

3 1/4 cups water

2/3 oz. katsuobushi (dried bonito flakes)

Preparation:

Put water in a deep pot and heat on medium heat. Just before the water boils, add katsuobushi flakes. When the water boils, skim off any foam that rise to the surface. Stop the heat. Let it set until katsuobushi flakes sink. Place a paper towel in a colander and strain the stock through it.

[Makes 2 1/2 to 3 cups]

Preparation:

Dried red shrimp can be very salty, so to tone it down, I'd grind those up until it's powdery and mix with the flour, dashi soup, and eggs in a bowl to make batter. Thickness of the batter should be like potage soup. Preheat a takoyaki pan/grill and grease the molds with oil. The grill/pan has to be very hot. Pour batter into the molds to the full. Don't worry about the batter overflowing. That's what's supposed to happen. It'll help to form nicely-shaped balls.

Put octopus, red ginger (to taste), green onion (to taste) in each mold. Sprinkle tenkasu/rice krispies over it. Grill takoyaki balls, flipping with a pick to make balls. (A trick I use to test when the batter is ready for flipping is to drag a toothpick through the batter cooking on the outer edges of the mold to make sure it's no longer liquidy.) When browned, remove takoyaki from the pan and place on a plate. You can put anything on top. I choose to go traditional: Takoyaki sauce and mayonnaise on top and sprinkle bonito flakes and aonori over. (Yum.)

This recipe makes 4 servings.


----------

